# GTO 67 heater core with a/c



## 1963-409 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have read the hints and have removed seats, instrument cluster(for other reasons) glove box and the 5 nuts on the firewall. Should the heater box now just come out. It seems to be awfully secure under there. Do I just muscle up on it or am I missing something?
Thanks


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*heater boxter*

You must have missed a nut around the perimeter of the box-there is one that is extremely difficult to get to. I forgot how many there are. Did you try to pry (gently) the cover off from the outside first? Sometimes they have some sealer around the cover, making it difficult. Then, the studs going through the firewall are usually tight in the holes, so you do have to kind of rock it up and down, back and forth when pulling it inside the car.


----------



## 1963-409 (Oct 18, 2012)

*Under hood off too*

Thank you for the response.
I only removed the five nuts from the firewall-nothing else. I got the difficult nut requiring drilling the hole in the inner fender. This is an air conditioned car- does that under the hood equip also come off?
Thanks


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

HAVE that job done. Worth every penny!


----------



## 1963-409 (Oct 18, 2012)

*Have it done?*

Thanks, but I'm retired and have more time than money.

I followed the service manual- what gives? Or doesn't, in this case?


----------



## 1963-409 (Oct 18, 2012)

*Success*

It's off. Remember, this is an a/c car. The bolts on the firewall were double nutted. The outside nut(s) held the ac equip on the fire wall as well as the inside components. Once the a/c equip on the firewall was pulled back the second nuts on the same stud(s) were apparent. Once these are off the heater box came right out. Wish me luck overhauling it (heater core etc) and reinstalling.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting. Have owned may early GTO's over the years, but never did a heater core in an AC equipped goat. (never owned one, either!). Good tip about the double nuts on the same stud.....I never would have guessed that one. Live and learn!


----------

